
Live: SpaceX CRS-10 Falcon 9 Rocket Launch - happy-go-lucky
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdOuZ2WZHv8
======
candiodari
Landing was filmed live from the rocket. Kinda cool to watch:

[https://youtu.be/xdOuZ2WZHv8?t=52m36s](https://youtu.be/xdOuZ2WZHv8?t=52m36s)

